# Anyone in Girona?



## dcat (May 11, 2008)

I've been living in Catalunya for ten years and have ended up on the Costa Daurada. I have my villa for sale (it's very cute and just a few yards from the sea but not on the first line, anyone want to buy it?). When it sells I am thinking of moving to Girona. Is anyone on this forum there? I'd like to ask some questions about neighborhoods and anyway, it's nice to make some contacts.


----------

